# Tire levers for SUPER tight tires?



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

My blue park ones just can't do the job.

Which ones do you suggest for SUPER tight tires?


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

These metal Parks will do the job, but you have to be careful about dinging the rim with them: Park Tool Co. » TL-5 : Heavy Duty Steel Tire Lever Set : Tube & Tire


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks, those look like they can do the job. I'll use some extra pieces of tube as a rim cushion.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

You don't need to protect the rim if you use good technique. Just don't mash them or try to slide them along the rim, and you'll be fine.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

good technique. break the bead and push the bead into the drop center of the rim. finally a nice pedros lever


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I ordered these instead of the Park ones. The price difference was just to much for me to ignore.

Amazon.com: IceToolz Steel Tire Levers Set, 3 Piece: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Toff said:


> I ordered these instead of the Park ones. The price difference was just to much for me to ignore.
> 
> Amazon.com: IceToolz Steel Tire Levers Set, 3 Piece: Sports & Outdoors


We've got some of those at the co-op and they bend pretty easily. The metal Park levers are damn indestructable.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Yeah, if they are that tight......tire/rim combination might not be compatible. 

If it is that difficult to get them on while working in the comfort of your garage, what do expect to happen when you are trying to change them out on the trail.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

On is doable, its off that we couldn't get. I like tight but not in a non-stansed wheel .... I'll find out how these are in a few days. If they suck then I'll pick up the parks.


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

The only thing the steel Park levers are good for are wheel chair tires and fork seals. They're to thick to be of much good on bicycle tires. 

Pedros makes the best tire levers out there IMPO. But I view tire levers as a semi consumable tool so I don't get to bent out of shape when they bend out of shape. Supposedly the Specialized steel cores levers are nice but they aren't complete, they still break were the steel ends and the plastic begins. Perhaps even more often than the all plastic version as one small spot in the lever is taking all the flex.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

+1 for the Pedros levers. Especially good for really tight tires because they have a nice thin shape and are made from quality plastic. They will bend or break once in awhile (they all do) but like customfab said they are a semi-disposable item so if that happens just grab another. If you use a thicker steel lever on a very tight tire you are likely to just mangle the tire bead, or the rim.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

OP looks to already got something, but I wanted to add that I like the yellow Pedro's levers too. Had them for ages, and they've always worked without fail. They're my fav tire levers, among a collect of other plastic and steel ones, but I admit I never changed DH wire bead tires with 'em. Tightest tire I got off were a set of WTB Bronson AM TCS, which sucked since the the rim didn't have much of an inner channel for the beads to go into, to assist in taking it off. Thinking back to that experience, I was gonna suggest automotive tire irons...


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

The IceToolz levers worked great. Great value, no rim scuffing either. I have 2 of them in my camelbak now.

I've had most of the plastic ones in the past. My very old (guessing 15 years) Park blue ones were the best plastic ones I have tried. Newer Park blue ones don't seem to be the same as the old. Pedros I found inferior to my old Parks. All the plastic ones sucked for this particular tire/rim combo and I didn't want to take a screwdriver to it.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Just broke two plastic tire levers and even plastic part of bbb btl-79. After that used a metall lever, it helped but now my new rim is like a garbage.
Mavic EN 827 + Michelin Force AM 27.5x2.35 = VERY BIG pain in the @ss.

The problem is with installing tyre, not removing! Please advice most tough lever.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

get in there and soap up the bead and rim as much as you can
then crank them off or on with a lever. if they are slippy, they'll peel off or go on


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't like using levers to install a tire, if I have to though I prefer Pedros because they're wide and don't stress the bead quite as bad.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

crank bros if all else fails


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Ah who could forget the infamous tire lever talk of 2013. I use Pedro's for removal and awesome muscle power for install. If you move the bead towards the center it helps to get that last bit of bead seated.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't often need to use a lever to get tires on and off, but when it comes to really tough ones, there's no substitute for these guys.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

^^except extreme, awesome muscle power


----------



## stereo007 (Jan 14, 2017)

+1 for good technique. I had tires seated so tight I cracked heavy plastic levers and then bent steel spoon. My fingers were bleeding. I was thinking about cutting tire off or something. But then I watched some videos, talked to friends, tried playing with it a bit and believe me or not but I took this tires off without any levers! Use inner groove, stretch tire inside it along circumference and you are good for taking them off and putting them on


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

stereo007 said:


> +1 for good technique. I had tires seated so tight I cracked heavy plastic levers and then bent steel spoon. My fingers were bleeding. I was thinking about cutting tire off or something. But then I watched some videos, talked to friends, tried playing with it a bit and believe me or not but I took this tires off without any levers! Use inner groove, stretch tire inside it along circumference and you are good for taking them off and putting them on


All depends on the tire-rim combo - there are some that just ain't gonna play nice.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Word. Maxxis tires on DT Swiss fr570 rims. There's articles on here, PB, Ridemonkey... People waiting 3-4 months for maxxis to return their goods that was sent in for testing...


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I've had some major wrestling matches with Hookworms.

Only had one combo that defeated me to the point that I just hacksawed the rim to pieces in frustration - anybody remember those THE 'flatproof' rims bitd? No way to get the tires back off - stupidest rim design ever.


----------



## parktool (Jun 27, 2017)

The Park Tool TL-6.2 would be a great tool in this application. Metal core with a small footprint.


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

parktool said:


> The Park Tool TL-6.2 would be a great tool in this application. Metal core with a small footprint.


Welcome to the forum! HA!


----------



## parktool (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks! Glad to be here.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

This is what I've been using for a few years. Long and still won't damage the rim. I only rarely need levers but when I do (at home), these are the ones that I use.

http://www.wheelsportspokane.com/product/sunlite-heavy-duty-tire-levers-67154-1.htm


----------

